# Low AC and HC measurements?



## Rory

I was just told that baby has a very low head circumference measurement -- this is after I had serial growth scans because of low abdominal circumference. My excessive googling has scared me to death. Anyone have experience with this?


----------



## LeanneS177

hi hun when having my dd she was found to have low hc and ac. this was due to iugr. she was induced at 38wks weighing 5lbs 3oz and was healthy. dr's did estimate she was going to be smaller than this though so growth scans are not completley accurate. how far along are you? baby might have a growth spurt and catch up? good luck xx :hugs:


----------



## Rory

Leanne, thank you *so* much for responding! I am 36 weeks, fairly far along. Did your daughter have any long term effects? Did they wait to induce until you were 38 weeks?


----------



## calais

My son was small all along. He ended up weighing 6lb2oz 5 days late and had no problems and now is 22months and bigger then others his age.

This time my lo's hc is about a week out. Her ac was on the 3rd centile at 32weeks, now has moved up to the 4th. Ive just been told im having another small baby but im monitored closely


----------



## Rory

Thanks Calais!!! DD's HC is in the 3rd percentile, down from last scan. AC went from 12 to 24 percentile. We will know more on Monday, the waiting is killing me. 

What do they monitor you for? Do you have frequent ultrasounds? Do they know why?


----------



## Fiestagal

My son had iugr and measured small throughout my pregnancy. They did discuss bringing his delivery forward when his hc and ac remained static. The extra monitoring I had was extra scans, ctg and blood flow doppler across the placenta every few days. 
I wasn't going to be allowed to go passed 36 weeks, but my son was severely growth restricted. He was fine when he was born, just small.

If his growth had continued along his own curve and they were happy with amniotic fluid levels and blood flow across the placenta then they would have left him a little longer, but as his growth had stopped they decided he was better off out.


----------



## Rory

Thank you all so much for your replies. I don't know what I would have done without your support and encouragement. According to the specialist we saw today, baby is OK. I feel so blessed.


----------



## calais

Rory said:


> Thanks Calais!!! DD's HC is in the 3rd percentile, down from last scan. AC went from 12 to 24 percentile. We will know more on Monday, the waiting is killing me.
> 
> What do they monitor you for? Do you have frequent ultrasounds? Do they know why?

I was just told at 20 weeks that id have a growth scan at 32 weeks because my son was small. 
So i have 2ctgs a week to make sure baby is happy in there. Ive had a growth scan at 32 and 34 weeks and will have another at 36weeks. Its just so if they see a drop they will induce me.
The ultrasounds cannot detect anything wrong with my baby, the placenta, cord ect she is just small like my first. I was givin steroids at 32weeks just incase she hadnt grown by the 34week scan but she took us all by surprise and put on close to 600 grams! :)


----------

